# Ahhh...pero que bien!!!!!!



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2012)

Estaba webeando y me encontré esto: http://www.clarin.com/politica/aumento-bolsillo-legisladores-llego_0_646735353.html

Pero hay una frase mortal:
...El haber bruto de diputados y senadores subió poco más del 110%. _Pero la mejora real es mayor porque no la alcanzan los descuentos jubilatorios_. El titular de la Cámara baja defendió la medida: “Si no, *la política sería para ricos o ladrones*”.   

PSSSSSSSSSSS.....


----------



## Cacho (Feb 15, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> El titular de la Cámara baja defendió la medida: “Si no, *la política sería para ricos o ladrones*”.


Alguien que le avise que le podemos conseguir un montón de argentinos dispuestos a trabajar el doble que él, con mucha más capacitación (y capacidad) por menos de la mitad de lo que él cobra. Y por cada diputado hay (seguro) algunos cuantos más que harían lo mismo, al menos una docena.

Pero en fin, el que trabaja muere pobre y el que no, llega al Congreso.
Haga trabajar a su diputado: No lo reelija.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 15, 2012)

y aqui nosotros con el salario minimo.
ya quisiera ganar 6000 pesos mensuales apenas y gano 4800 pesos mexicanos . y eso que todo el dia trabajo y trabajo,
ellos que no hacen mucho ganan mas que nosotros, increible
y todo eso sale de los pobres mal pagados como yo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2012)

yo siempre dije el mejor trabajo del mundo es de diputado¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## lubeck (Feb 15, 2012)

mmm y que opinan de esto...

http://www.enlineadirecta.info/nota...de_lujo_y_iPad_a_costa_de_contribuyentes.html

ipad y autos de lujo....

habiendo gente que ni para cuadernos ni bicicletas tienen...

Politicos HDSPM.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2012)

pero tampoco quisiera que mis diputados anden en bicicleta y con cuadernos,aunque se lo merecen



supuesta-mente los sueldos altos evitan que los coimeen ,pero no es así,igual los coimean,para mi que el sueldo alto es para esconder y/o justificar el dinero de las coimas,no tiene remedio esto,es así nomas


----------



## fernandob (Feb 15, 2012)

el otro dia escuchaba a unos de no recuerdo que partido politico que reconocian que era un desproposito y una verguenza , eran diputados.
y decian que DONARIAN el aumento.

yo..........no quiero desmerecer el gesto con lo que voy a decir, pero es simplemente recordar lo obvio para que asi sepamos:

en realidad, uno puede quedar como un duque donando parte de su sueldo.........por que luego , unos pocos años despues se jubilan, pero no 30 años despues, no , creo que termina su lugar como diputados y se van calladitos con esa jubilacion...... por siempre.

asi que ........les cae papita para el loro.

por mi que tripliquen su sueldo , el tema es que se lo merezcan, que esten al pie del cañon en cada problema que haya, que usen su investidura para todo lo que surja.....pero no .

hace unos dias me sorprendi con la tapa de un diario revista que no conocia:
muestra claro, en una redaccion cruda e impecable como es la cosa , con este tema y con tantos otros.
de gente que "deberia  METERSE"


----------



## lubeck (Feb 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero tampoco quisiera que mis diputados anden en bicicleta y con cuadernos,aunque se lo merecen



la verdad es que yo quisiera no solo verlos en bicicleta sino descalzos como el mas pobre de mi pais....

es una desfachates aumentar 600millones de $MX en un año (50millones de USD) cuando son solo 500 diputados....
 aumento de 10millones de usd por diputado.... para un año....

cada dia que pasa me alegro de no haber pagado un solo peso de impuesto (directo obvio) hasta ahora...

 en fin.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2012)

tu comentario me recordo algo que me paso en la decada del 90 





> la verdad es que yo quisiera no solo verlos en bicicleta sino descalzos como el mas pobre de mi pais....


,ase tiempo me robo un chorro descalzo ,famoso en la comisaria por el apodo de ''el cancho descalzo'' y dos veces el mismo¡¡¡asta que alguien lo ajusticio.
lo raro era que el tipo andaba siempre descalzo y tenia un 38 ,con todo lo que robaba podía comprarse un calzado.
también conocido por ''chancho negro'' pero el tipo era delgado,no se porque le pusieron ese apodo


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> supuesta-mente los sueldos altos evitan que los coimeen ,pero no es así,igual los coimean,para mi que el sueldo alto es para esconder y/o justificar el dinero de las coimas...


Esta medida de Boudou (el proyecto lleva su firma y para los de afuera, es el vicepresidente del país) más que a evitar la coima parece apuntar a habilitar coimas más grandes.
"¿Cuánto me vas a pagar por votar a tu favor? Mirá que ya cobro como 40 lucas, así que ponete con mucho o no vale la pena mover un dedo".

Algo huele muy fiero en el Congreso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

Además , no pagan impuesto a las ganancias . . .


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

hay varias cosas muchachos......
hay un problema con el ser humano: 

uno puede discutir ETERNAMENTE que cada quien ve las cosas *como le conviene.*
uno vera o dira que se aumenta el sueldo para evitar las coimas, y otro dira que el sueldo "lo dignifica" y otro que para honrar a su cargo debe tener el mismo sueldo que un trabajador promedio y ...........mil cosas mas , unas apuntan a un lado , otras a otro.

es como la religion: cada quien acomoda las csoas segun la conveniencia y necesidad de su subconsciente.

miren , les contare unos cuantos ejemplos:

el otro dia miraba en las noticias de ese turista que fue asesinado para robarle la camara de fotos, y leia que alguien decia *"una vida no vale lo que una camara de fotos o un celular".*
pues bien , esa frase seguro la dijo pensando que no hay que matar a alguien por una camara de fotos, quizas pensando en que NO HAY QUE MATARLO o sea no hay que robarle.
pero claro........del otro lado.......
los ladrones diran:
BUENISIMO !!!!!!!!
salgamos a robar mas, ahora que los turistas dicen que una vida no vale una camara , pues, la entregaran, para que no los matemos.

como ven, cada quien ve las cosas como le conviene, cada quien acomoda las cosas segun su beneficio.
es una cagada.

para mi tiene que ver como todo , TODO *educacion y cultura.*
si uno se educa de una forma y otro de otra >>>>>> CHOCAN.

aca es simple, : 
tenemos a un grupo humano que se educa con una educacion: trabajar, estudiar, lo normal.
y existe otro grupo de gente que se educa para robar, hacer bandas, ser violentos, toda su cultura es asi.
si yo lo se, todo quien quiere verlo lo ve, como es posible que toda nuestra estructura social no haga nada ??? 
eso se arregla con educacion .


colegio de verdad, obligacion de trabajo digno, obligacion de respetar las leyes, EJEMPLOS de quienes tienen y manejan el poder, normas.

en fin, para lo que hacen NO se merecen ese aumento, pero ESTOY SEGURO que ellos estan convencidos de que si se lo merecen, y te dirian un monton de motivos, muchos nos parecerian ridiculos, pero asi es , yo ........estoy cansado.


miren, les contare otro ejemplo, que parece mas anecdotas de profesion, pero ahi va:
2 le smando:

1 -- vieron la tapa de esa revista que les puse ?? 
imaginen que USTEDES SON JUEZ, y se encuentran en esa : una nena embarazada, que corre riesgo su vida.
y ustedes tienen que decidir si autorizan un aborto.
saben cual es la realidad ??? 
si dicen NO a ese aborto y la nena se muere , pues que ustedes seran los culpables.
si dicen SI al aborto un monton de perras locas enfermas querran comerselo vivo a ustedes por juez asesino al haber permitido un aborto .
(no me corrijan el termino que use para esas mujeres enfermas mentales y tan obsesionadas que no razonan y tan idiotas que se creen con derecho a mandar por encia de los demas  , por que si es un insulto ese termino , pues que es un insulto a los perros y no a ellas) .

2 -- el otro dia hablaba con un amigo, que trabaja por su cuenta, y que ya tiene casi 50 años, y que quisiera conseguir un trabajo en relacion de dependencia y charlando le conte que por ejemplo ser vigilante en una cochera es facil, estas al pepe, solo cuidando la entrada.
es mas, le decia que es tan flojo ese trabajo que yo le diria al adminsitrador que me compre una lata de 20 litros de pintura cada mes y de a poco pintaba , o si habia un problema yo me ocupaba.
les cuento de verdad que ni siquiera cambian las lamparitas, en un garage me llaman a mi para cambiarlas.
y bueno...........luego de charlar.
yo que conozco como es la gente 
le digo:

sabes que pasa, te dire la realidad
que lo vi ya mil veces.
si vos sos un tipo dedicado, trabajador ,,,,,,,,,,te joden,.
sabes por que ?? te aseguro que es muy pero muy posible, te diria que un 80 % de posibilidades que si le decis a el administrador que haces eso de pintar o arreglar o lo que sea........ mas de uno /a luego dira:

que mal pinto 
o 
"seguro que se lleva parte de la pintura para su casa "
o 
"por que no esta en la puerta como corresponde "(pero si esta en la puerta siempre luego se quejan de que no hace cosas adentro .



es un tema cansador..........y que se contagia.
la mala onda, las excusas, el verso.

cuando te cansaste de que te caguen , vos te convertis en uno de ellos, y asi es.

y la unica forma es que TODOS, no todos menos alguno ..........TODOS hagan las cosas bien .
el ejemplo viende de arriba.
como los nenes de colegio miran al maestro.
igual el pueblo ve a los gobernantes y aprende, por que sino ........pierde siempre.

es lamentable.


----------

